
Why being easily distracted can be a very good thing - gringoDan
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20180605-why-being-easily-distracted-can-be-a-very-good-thing
======
megamindbrian2
I spent 3 years writing educational apps where interleaved memory was one of
the foundational points of learning. Here's a reference
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-
interleaving-...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-interleaving-
effect-mixing-it-up-boosts-learning/)

Others include teaching as a way to learn, changing location, spaced
repetition. I can provide more references to research if you want.

------
some_account
I very much agree on groups. I find myself not even trying to think myself
when in groups since everybody is talking and my focus becomes more about
being a good listener.

Then I go to my computer and right away has good ideas how to solve something.
Just because I got some alone time to focus.

